# Selbstständig machen/bei einer Firma einsteigen



## Krumnix (17 September 2013)

Hallo.

Durch meinen langen beruflichen Werdegang in einem Ingenieur-Büro bin ich viel in der Welt rumgekommen. Dabei hab ich viele Firmen kennengelernt und auch mit vielen zusammengearbeitet.
Ich denke mal, das geht den meisten hier auch so 

Seit ca. 4 Jahren bin ich Leiter einer Optimierungsabteilung zur Verbesserung der Anlagen und Prozesse im elektrischen und programmiertechnischen Bereich.

Nun habe ich von einer Elektro-Firma, mit der in früher oft zusammen gearbeitet habe, sprich, die haben die Schaltschränke gebaut und wir für die die Programmierung gemacht, ein
Angebot bekommen, bei ihm in die Firma einzusteigen. Die Anfragen bei ihm bezüglich Programmierung werden immer mehr und er hat mittlerweilen auch viele Anfragen in Bereich
der Hausautomation. Hier fehle ihm ein Partner, mit dem er das ganze stemmen kann. 

Meine Fragen und auch Sorge ist, ob man sich in der jetzigen zwar rosigen Zeit in Deutschland selbstständig machen soll, bzw. in eine kleine Firma einsteigen soll, oder eher den leitenden
Posten in einem großen Werk behalten soll?!

Hier interessiert mich eure Meinung und ggf. Vorteile oder Nachteile den Weg der Selbstständigkeit zu gehen, da sicher einige hier genau wissen, was mich da erwartet.

Für mich als Vorteil sehe ich, das ich in eine Firma einsteige, die schon seit mehr als 15 Jahren auf dem Markt bekannt ist, 10 Mitarbeiter hat und durch diese Struktur viele Dinge, wie 
Papierkram, Steuer, Anmeldungen..... wegfallen. Aber was lauern noch für Hürden oder Gefahren auf einen, die man als Angestellter im 1. Moment nicht sieht?!


----------



## ducati (17 September 2013)

Bin zwar selber nicht selbständig, habe aber schon in kleinen und großen Firmen gearbeitet: Fazit, wenn das Arbeitsklima in Deinem jetzigen Job ok ist, bzw. sonst keine zwingenden Gründe für einen Wechsel sprechen, würde ich NIE den Weg in die Selbständigkeit gehen.

Gründe: - hoher bürokratischer Aufwand (Finanzamt, Rechnungen, Mahnungen, Mitarbeiter, Berufsgenossenschaft...)
            - viele nicht bezahlte Überstunden und Wochenendarbeiten
            - finanzielles Risiko einer Insolvenz...

Das sind so meine Erfahrungen,

heisst ja nicht umsonst: selbständig = arbeite selbst und ständig.

Gruß.


----------



## RobiHerb (17 September 2013)

*Kann man so oder so sehen*



ducati schrieb:


> Bin zwar selber nicht selbständig, habe aber schon in kleinen und großen Firmen gearbeitet: Fazit, wenn das Arbeitsklima in Deinem jetzigen Job ok ist, bzw. sonst keine zwingenden Gründe für einen Wechsel sprechen, würde ich NIE den Weg in die Selbständigkeit gehen.
> 
> Gründe: - hoher bürokratischer Aufwand (Finanzamt, Rechnungen, Mahnungen, Mitarbeiter, Berufsgenossenschaft...)
> - viele nicht bezahlte Überstunden und Wochenendarbeiten
> ...



Ducati hat in vielen Punkten recht, aber ...

Ich war nach dem Ing Studium an der TU Darmstadt 12 Jahre bei einem dem grössten Deutschen Elektro Spezialisten (BOSCH) auf der Karriere Leiter raufgeklettert.

Dann habe ich mich mit weiteren Kollegen aus dem Team selbstständig gemacht, weniger verdient, mehr gearbeitet, mehr rumgekommen, selten bereut. 

Dazu muss man aber geboren sein, sonst geht man vor Angst nicht mehr vor die Tür.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2013)

@Krumnix,
dich hätte ich vom Gefühl immer in den klassischen Maschinenbau eingeordnet.
Hausautomation ist aber eine ganz anderer Richtung, Hauptsache die wird nicht
Langweilig, wenn sich kein Zylinder oder Achse mehr bewegt.


----------



## SoftMachine (17 September 2013)

.
Dazu muss man (wie schon gesagt) geboren sein ... und es auch wollen !

Ich lese da mal raus, du willst in die Firma "einsteigen", dich also beteiligen.
Mit den dort bereits vorhandenen 10 Mitarbeitern wird dir aber der "Papierkram" 
nicht unbedingt erspart bleiben.

Auch solltest du analysieren, wie will dich dein zukünftiger Partner in "seiner"
Firma haben (Stellung, Mitspracherechte, Haftungen, Entscheidungsbefugnis usw.) ? 

Wenn die Firma bereits 15 Jahre am Markt ist, ist es wohl ein leichtes, die
letzten Geschäftsjahre und auch die laufenden Aufträge zu prüfen, eine 
mittelfristige Prognose aufzustellen und alles zu bewerten.

Dagegen musst du nun deine persönliche Situation (Alter, Familie, Finanzen, 
sonstige Verpflichtungen) stellen, um entscheiden zu können, ob du diesen 
Schritt gehen kannst.

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute !

Gruss


----------



## ducati (18 September 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hausautomation ist aber eine ganz anderer Richtung



Jo, da gibt es für eine vergleichbare Automatisierungslösung vielleicht 1/5 des Geldes wie in der Industrie. Also eine ganz andere Kalkulation.
Dafür sind die Anlagen allerdings nicht soo unterschiedlich. Es gibt da auch spezielle Automatisierungslösungen für die Gebäudeautomation, welche man so überhaupt nicht mit Siemens SPS vergleichen kann... Also das ist schon ne ziemliche Umstellung.

Gruß.


----------



## Perfektionist (18 September 2013)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Meine Fragen und auch Sorge ist, ob man sich in der jetzigen zwar rosigen Zeit in Deutschland selbstständig machen soll, bzw. in eine kleine Firma einsteigen soll, oder eher den leitenden
> Posten in einem großen Werk behalten soll?!


Das musst Du aus Deinem Bauch heraus entscheiden. Der Verstand sagt, bleib dort, wo Du bist (meine Meinung), dabei unterstelle ich, Du gehst schon auf die 50 zu. Auf der anderen Seite ist es reizvoll, in diesem Alter nochmal was neues zu beginnen. Dann musst Du, wie schon geschrieben, Deine Verpflichtungen prüfen (Lebenspartner, Nachwuchs und dessen Ausbildung).


----------



## Krumnix (18 September 2013)

@ducati: Ich denke, das die Bürokratische Aufwand zwar da ist, aber da eine Person in der Firma dafür extra eingestellt wurde, um die meisten Dinge zu erledigen, dürfte sich mein Anteil darauf beziehen, Angebote anhand der Anfragen zu erstellen und die Stunden der Mitarbeiter auf die jeweiligen Projekte zu verplanen. Zusätzlich kommen sicher noch ein paar andere Punkte dazu, aber ich muss ja nicht alleine von Null anfangen. Daher hab ich hier die geringsten Sorgen. 
Ein Insolvenz kann mich bei jeder Firma treffen. Daher würde ich eh nur einer Firmenform zustimmen, die mein privates Vermögen schützt, falls es mal dazu kommen sollte. Mehrarbeit und Überstunden sollten kein Problem sein, da ich die aktuell auch jeden Tag mache (>9h täglich Normalfall).

@rostiger Nagel: Jepp, ist auch so. Die Firma des Kollegen hat ja auch Schaltschrank im Angebot und wickelt auch Aufträge für Maschinenbauer ab, hat jedoch keinen Programmierer und vergibt den Punkt dann immer extern weiter. Da aber auch die Anfragen der Hausautomation immer stärker in seinem 2. Geschäftfeld aufkommt, ist für ihn das Thema eines eigenen Programmierers schon
interessant. Da er sich aber in dem Bereich überhaupt nicht auskennt, sucht er einen Partner, der dann diesen Part übernimmet. Er hat halt die Sorge, das ein eingestellter Programmierer ihm auf der Nase rumtanzen kann, da ich davon sogut wie nix weiß. Und auf ein solch Riskantes Unterfangen will es sich nicht einlassen. Ein Programmierer als Partner in der Firma wäre ihm da schon lieber, da dieser ja auch die Verantwortungen zum Gelingen der Firma mitträgt.

@SoftMaschine: Richtig, ich will ein vollwertiger Partner werden. Dazu werde ich logischerweise in die Firma mitinvestieren. Potential für Aufträge sind auf jedenfall da, da ich von vielen Firmen, die aktuell bei uns im Haus die Arbeiten vornehmen immer wieder höre, das sie Aufträge, die wir an sie geben würden, ablehnen müssen, da keine Kapazität mehr da ist. Ich würde also auch viele Aufträge mitbringen können, bzw. durch meinen Kontakt mit vielen ehemaligen Kunden aus der IBN-Zeit Aufträge erhalten können. Daher ist es denke ich mal nicht schlecht in eine Firma einzusteigen, die noch recht jung ist, aber schon ein gesundes Bein mit dem man ein 2. Standbein aufbauen kann. Auch ist mir klar, das die ersten Jahre mit Sicherheit nicht leicht werden, was Freizeitplanung und was Familie angeht. Aber ich persönlich würde mir in dieser Zeit auch keine hohen Ziele stecken, was das Thema Gehalt angeht, da mir schon bewusst ist, das sich das erst entwickeln kann, wenn die Firma Erfolg hat und Erfolge vorweisen kann. Von meinem Alter (34) aus denke ich, bin ich genau in der richtigen Phase, dies anzustarten. Später würde der Sprung nicht mehr so einfach sein.

@ducati das 2.: Ja, das ist mir klar. Da ich aber auch privat schon für Familie oder Bekannte bis jetzt 7 Häuser "automatisiert" habe und dort 0% Siemens zum Einsatz kam, hab ich logischerweise schon mit den anderen Systemen gearbeitet. Aber Hausautomation ist ja nicht das einzigste, was wir machen wollen. Die Industrie wird auch weiterhin bedient und dort wird auch sicher das meiste Geld "zu holen" sein.

@Perfektionist: Ne, so alt bin ich dann doch noch nicht. Aber wie schon geschrieben, finde ich mein Alter genau richtig für den Absprung. Später halte ich es für nicht so gut, außer, man hat das Umfeld mit Familie, Freunde und dei Finanzen so aufgestellt, das ein Crash keine großen Schmerzen verursacht und man im Alter in Armut leben muss . Der Bauch sagt ja, wieder Herausforderungen und so, der Kopf sagt eher nein, bleibt dort, wo du bist, da ist es sicher und du stehst nicht mehr so unter Stress...


----------



## ducati (18 September 2013)

Jo, jetzt hast Du versucht, unsere Bedenken zu entkräften 

Du solltest aber die trotzdem noch vorhandenen Bedenken, den erhofften Vorteilen gegenüberstellen. Über die erhofften Vorteile oder Gründe warum du wechseln willst, hast Du ja bisher noch nichts geschrieben.

Naja, jedenfalls kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es als Teilhaber in ner kleinen Firma in Summe besser sein soll als als Abteilungs/Teamleiter in einer großen. Wär ja interessant zu erfahren, welche Vorteile Du Dir versprichst.

Gruß.


----------



## mariob (18 September 2013)

Hi Krumnix,
ich bin da voll bei ducati, letztlich bleibt es Deine Entscheidung, wie Du ja sicher von Dir weißt sind Techniker Schwarzmaler, daher mal aus meiner schwarzmalerischen Sicht:
Wir haben eine Elektrofirma, die für uns arbeitet, also Gebäudeinstallation etc.. Man spricht halt miteinander, und so kommt so manches über die reine Elektrik hinausgehende Problem, das die Leute in Ihrer Firma mit anderen Kunden haben bei mir an. Die Firma ist recht gut aufgestellt, die Leute für Ihre Aufgabe gut geeignet, das definitiv.
Aaber, der haustechnische Bereich, Du kannst Neuinstallationen machen, wenn Du genug Kundschaft hast ist das gut. Es gibt aber eben auch Änderungen, und wenn Du der Oma erklären mußt das sie wegen Ihrer neuen Steckdose die ganze Bude umkrempeln muß da der Bestandsschutz nicht mehr greift.... Mal abgesehen das das wahrscheinlich keine Elektrofirma so macht, weil man sonst die Kundschaft verliert. Und damit eventuell auch Neukunden.
Und wenn ich dann sehe was das für ein übles Gebastel in den Metallbaufirmen und sonstigen Mittelstand ist. Letztens kam der eine Kollege mit einer Steinsägensteuerung, die Säge mechanisch Vollschrott, die Steuerung ein Berthel S5 Gemisch, ich habe Ihm empfohlen die Finger davon zu lassen....
Und auch in knappen Zeiten brauchst Du Cash Flow, die Leute müssen bezahlt werden, und wenn Du Pech hast muß da auch so ein Gebilde geflickt werden. Neben den Konsequenzen, wenn dann noch was passiert, also Bediener und oder Oma.
Alleine diese Dinge sagen mir, behalte Deinen sicheren Job, sprich mit Deinem Arbeitgeber und mache das im zweiten AV. Ich würde das als Weiterbildungsmaßnahme gegen Betriebsblindheit verkaufen (was es ja auch ist).  Und wenn es tatsächlich Dein Ding ist dann wechseln. Ansonsten die Entscheidung wie mit der Steinsäge .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Krumnix (18 September 2013)

Ja, ich suchte ja Bedenken und wie ich dazu im Moment dann stehe  Das war ja schon sehr nützlich.

Der Verdienst ist sicher nicht zu vergleichen mit den Möglichkeiten in einer größeren Firma, das stimmt. Aber das, was ich aktuell bekomme, kann ich sicher auch als Chef einer eigenen Firma mir
auszahlen. Die Möglichkeiten, dies aber noch weit auszubauen, ist hier irgendwann Schluss, wobei in einer Firma mit 2200 Mann eine Verdoppelung sicher erreichbar ist.
Jedoch erwarte ich eher für mich in Zukunft, das ich aktiver an was mitwirken kann, als es in großen Firmen oft möglich ist. Die Entscheidungen die man trifft um eine besser Produktion zu ermöglichen steht oft im Gegensatz dazu, das man darum kämpfen muss und am Schluss doch was anderes dabei rauskommt. Schlimmer finde ich auch, das man mit Entscheidungen andere leben muss und später den Mist von denen beseitigen. Das ist oft anstrengender, als eine IBN bei einem Kunden.


----------



## Perfektionist (18 September 2013)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Jedoch erwarte ich eher für mich in Zukunft, das ich aktiver an was mitwirken kann, als es in großen Firmen oft möglich ist. Die Entscheidungen die man trifft um eine besser Produktion zu ermöglichen steht oft im Gegensatz dazu, das man darum kämpfen muss und am Schluss doch was anderes dabei rauskommt. Schlimmer finde ich auch, das man mit Entscheidungen andere leben muss und später den Mist von denen beseitigen. Das ist oft anstrengender, als eine IBN bei einem Kunden.



Wenn Du Dich in Deiner eigene Organisation selbstverwirklichen willst, dann ist der Absprung der richtige Weg, sodenn Du keine weiteren Verpflichtungen hast bzw. einen leistungsfähigen Partner (Familie) hast.

Allerdings kannst aber nicht alles so machen, wie Du willst, mancher Kunde König ist so beratungsresistent, dass man beginnt, die eigene Arbeit zu hassen, weil man es anders machen will, als der Kunde vorgibt. Und dann biste wieder an der Stelle, wie Du es geschildert hast (Kampf).

Dann musste auch noch aufpassen, dass sich Deine Arbeit nicht zum Selbstzweck entwickelt, sondern Du das Geld nimmst, das Du brauchst. Das muss dann schon recht bald das Doppelte Deines jetzigen sein. so ca. innerhalb von allerhöchstens zwei Jahren. Ich selbst könnte mich nicht verkaufen, ich kann nur als Angestellter. Das habe ich selbst erfahren, als ich mal verfügbar war und bei meinem Bruder als Buchhalter was Neues versucht habe und nach einem halben Jahr aufgegeben habe. Im Rückblick betrachtet lag es daran, dass ich als Buchhalter nur als Griffelspitzer taugte. Sprich: das alles zu genau nahm. Und mein Bruder den Blick auf das Geld wegen Verliebtheit in seine Arbeit verloren hatte.


----------



## bike (18 September 2013)

Als ich vor einigen Jahren mit einem Bekannten eine Firma aufgezogen haben hat mich der Typ von der Bank gefragt ob ich davon überzeugt sei.

Du bist es offensichtlich nicht.


bike

nach 5 Jahren habe ich meine Anteil verkauft, denn 7/24 muss man mögen und abkönnen.


----------



## SoftMachine (18 September 2013)

Krumnix schrieb:


> @SoftMaschine: Richtig, ich will ein vollwertiger Partner werden. Dazu werde ich logischerweise in die Firma mitinvestieren.
> Potential für Aufträge sind auf jedenfall da, *da ich von vielen Firmen, die aktuell bei uns im Haus die Arbeiten vornehmen immer wieder höre, das sie Aufträge, die wir an sie geben würden, ablehnen müssen, da keine Kapazität mehr da ist. Ich würde also auch viele Aufträge mitbringen können*, bzw. durch meinen Kontakt mit vielen ehemaligen Kunden aus der IBN-Zeit Aufträge erhalten können.



Wenn du gehst, reisst du Lücken im Arbeitsumfeld in deiner
jetzigen Firma (oder es wurde schon bereits damit gerechnet)

Bist du dir dann sicher, das nach deiner Kündigung in deiner 
dann ehemaligen Firma  dir von dort noch Aufträge 
erteilt werden ?
Mit anderen Worten: soll dich deine alte Firma für deinen
Weggang mit einem Schwung von Aufträgen belohnen ?

Gruss


----------



## Krumnix (20 September 2013)

@Perfektionist: Ja, das ist sicher eine "Gefahr", das man sich über das Kaufmännische keine Gedanken machen und am Ende zwar 100 Aufträge hat und nur mit einem Hungerlohn Heim geht,
da man sich lieber selbstverwirklichen wollte, als auch an das Geld verdienen zu denken. Mich selbst zu "verkaufen" ist nicht so das Problem. In der Zeit als IBNler im Ing-Büro hab ich teilweise
auch selbst komplette Angebote erstellen müssen, sodas ich hier keine Probleme sehe. Wie das später als eigener Chef aussehen wird, weiß ich aber nicht.

@bike: Wenn ich noch 5 Jahre genauso da stehe, und der Anteil verkaufsfähig ist, hab ich zumindest gemacht, bzw. du. Wenn ich aber in 5 Jahren da sitze und es nicht gemacht habe, könnte es sein,
das man es bereut. Das abzuwiegen fällt mir aktuell recht schwer.

@SoftMaschine: Ja, das wird hier in der Firma so gelebt. Ich komme mit vielen Lieferanten in Kontakt, die ehemalige der Firma sind. Ich fand das zwar auch komisch, aber die Chance, das ich
das gleiche "Schicksal" erhalte sind sehr hoch. Wie lange ich aber auf Aufträge der jetzigen Firma warten müsste, weiß ich auch nicht. Jedoch bin ich mir im Klaren, das ich mich nicht darauf
verlassen kann, das ich hier mit Aufträgen überschüttet werden. Da müssen noch viele andere Kunden akquiriert werden.

Danke erstmal für eure Meinungen und Infos. Eine Entscheidung werde ich nicht überstürzt treffen. Das ganze wird sicher noch 6 Monate dauern, bis ich mir ein Urteil erlauben will.


----------

